# Hooded Crib (K)



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I had seen this pattern many times on Claire's site and thought it looked so cute so I finally decided to try it.
It was quite easy to knit. It can be used for dolls or for babies born too soon.
It measures approx 8" in length.
Here is the link to the free pattern

http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/item_282/Crib-for-Early-Loss-Babies.htm


----------



## knitwhitcomfort (Aug 5, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

It's beautiful !!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you :-D xx


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

This is so beautiful.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very sweet, well done


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The perfect lace, little flower, ribbon,,,, all the details to make such a beautiful resting place for a little one born too soon. The parents would be so very rouched and appreciative. I wonder if my local hospital might like acouple of these. Of course, any little girl would also love it for her baby.....


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's so pretty, and beautifully made, I might just have to make one for my GGD Nieve.


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

That is amazing work. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Very pretty - love the knit-in lace, beautifully done as always.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments. 
I used multi-coloured knit in lace as it would be suitable for a girl or boy.
I will try to make some more of these to donate to the local hospital xx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

So, cute!!! ;0)


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

missmolly said:


> I had seen this pattern many times on Claire's site and thought it looked so cute so I finally decided to try it.
> It was quite easy to knit. It can be used for dolls or for babies born too soon.
> It measures approx 8" in length.
> Here is the link to the free pattern
> ...


I have a pattern by King Cole for a crib like this. You use an emptly 1litre ice cream container for the base and cover it.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Adorable and so delicate.


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern and the pictures. It is the nicest pattern I have ever seen. They will look great in any colour.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh too cute ... must do!! Thanks for posting!
Dusty


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I love it... beautiful


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for all of your kind comments


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

That is sweet and thanks for the link!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Miss Molly, this is precious. The lace is just percfect and the rosebuds are a sweet little touch. Any parent or child would love this. Beautifully constructed.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for the lovely compliments xx


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

Precious ! Beautiful!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh, MissMolly, your work is always so beautiful. And I know how difficult it is to find those tiny garments for babies who can't wait to be born.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

It's lovely. Can't wait to knit


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

So beautifully done! You did an amazing job on this set!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

So lovely. Thanks for the link. I had seen it before but couldn't remember where as I want to knit it.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments.
I'm sure you'll all enjoy knitting this lovely little crib as much as I did xx


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You did a beautiful job!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is beautiful.I have the pattern and now that I have seen it again,I must make one.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

TabathaJoy said:


> It is beautiful.I have the pattern and now that I have seen it again,I must make one.


Thank you xx

It is a lovely little project to make. You will enjoy making it xx


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm thinking like Dreamweaver, I'd like to make several of these for the hospital. What a great item for a gift to a little girl going home after a stay at the hospital. Yours is gorgeous.


----------



## kendy (Mar 24, 2011)

please can you tell me the number of the king cole pattern for a crib using a ice cream tub as I want to make some for our hospital


----------



## colette grimard (Mar 31, 2015)

What kin of wool you use and crochet to make a moses


----------

